# Anyone looking for help in southern IN or KY this weekend?



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

We are available to travel south for the snow storm Southern IN and KY is supposed to get this weekend too. We can send AT LEAST 2 diesel trucks with BOSS V-plows, possibly more depending on what is needed, 2 salt trucks with 5 ton salters, sidewalk crews and skid steer w/ push box. If you are looking for help this weekend, feel free to email: Joe at [email protected] or Scott at [email protected], or call Joe 317-697-6721 or Scott 317-538-1762 . Thanks.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Hey Scott..We are on board with the remote to Louisville, Cincinnatti, southern Indiana band wagon.

We have multiple trucks...crews...salting equipment and ground crews available.

317.443.8424 IPC Indys #1 Snow Plowing Service since 1988


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

That's cool, but we need the southerners to let us know they need the help first! lol


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

I have already had 3 calls from the Bowling Green Area. Kinda far but maybe.


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

what were they willing to pay? I haven't heard anything from anyone yet


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Kip.......If you guys go and you need another truck let me know. I will take my V plow if you can find us someone to work for. My sister lives near Bowling Green and she says they are gonna be screwed........she tells me very few people have plow trucks. I just dont want to drive that far and not have work that pays quick.

PS. I seen this number on a site in Bowling Green. He may need subs....number is 502-435-5705.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

ok sounds good....I will be on the phone in the AM trying to lock down some work. Also tracking this storm,,,,it appears to tracking a bit farther north but cant tell how hard the H-pressure is pushing down from the north...I also noticed our temps have increased for this Sat & Sun from 15/17 to 23/25...NWS info means the L-pressure is tracking farther north tha first expected. Will know more in about 12 to 18hrs as to where and how much snow will fall.


----------



## JMA1181 (Dec 1, 2008)

I had an opportunity for work in Corbin but it is almost a 5 hour drive from Indy and I don't know that it would be worth the trip. They are expecting as much as 12" from what I saw today. If you find work and need more help I would be happy to travel. If help is needed feel free to contact me at (317) 513-2543


----------



## nascar (Nov 11, 2009)

I am willing to travel, would go to as far as corbin or Bowling green. 2 trucks with 8.2 boss Vplows, all paperwork. If anyone needs help let me know can be ready to roll with a couple hours notice.

Troy 
Academy Improvements
Dayton Ohio
937-235-5995


----------



## DERBYDON (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm in Louisville and I'm planning on heading south after I take 8 hours to clear this piddly stuff Louisville is supposed to get. Good luck finding something. Problem is there aren't that many cities, besides Bowling Green, with large concentrations of customers. Personally, I'm not planning on going further than E-town.


----------



## IndyGrassBuster (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm in INDY too, and would be willing to make the trip to Louisville to plow this weekend. Can bring between 1 & 3 trucks with 8' plows.

Email me if interested at [email protected]


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Latest weather update: Louisville area and citys/towns to the south of this area:::: Snow accumulations of 1-3 inches will occur now and thru Sat. AM.... Freezing rain could also occur in cities and towns in the Bowling Green area.

As of 11:45am CST


----------

